# Quick question about CO2



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Should I run the CO2 before or after I get the plants? I will be getting them hopefully this coming Sunday but I am not for sure. 

Also my Fluval (MSF 304) filter's current is kind of strong and I was wondering if there is a way to make the water current less strong as I have read that to much water current will make the CO2 come out of the tank or something like that.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You don't need CO2 until you get your plants in, so no sense using up the mixture if you don't need to 

Water current itself won't make the CO2 evaporate - it's about where the current is aiming. Surface disruption will cause loss of CO2, so you can wait the output away from the water surface.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Zoe said:


> Water current itself won't make the CO2 evaporate - it's about where the current is aiming. Surface disruption will cause loss of CO2, so you can wait the output away from the water surface.


So do I take the output out of the water or put it under the water? I am confusse *sigh*! Right now the current is so strong that when the danios try to swim on the top the current just pushes them down. I see the water on the top moving quite a lot.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Put it under the water, and aim the spray bar (is that what you're using as an output?) downwards.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, it seems I'm no longer needed in this area....  You've all grown up so quickly!!!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Damon said:


> Wow, it seems I'm no longer needed in this area....  You've all grown up so quickly!!!


I think you will still be needed....especially from me!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

How long is the mixture suppose to last? When I first set up the CO2 I put brown sugar instead of regular sugar an it lasted for a whole week. This week when i did a water change i added white sugar and now its done its job after only 5 days. Do I really need to add baking soda? Or is it that my tank is too big for the Hagen CO2 and its using it up much faster?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

How much white sugar did you use?

On my tanks, I always use 2 2L bottles (even on the 3g) and that lasts around 3-4 weeks usually, although near the end it always gets really slow to produce bubbles.

I do believe that the Hagen unit is too small for your tank (or rather your tank is too large ). I'd add a 2 liter bottle and connect it in with the Hagen with T splitter (can get these at pet/fish stores). That would give you more CO2 production.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Woops forgot to add that I will be adding a DIY CO2 as soon as I can go buy some of the supplies. I only have been filling up the bottom of the hagen so i don't know how much it is maybe a cup or two of sugar, not sure though. 

When I get home I will start on my project though. Thanks JOM20!


----------

